# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Martesë jashtë shtetit

## Vapaus

Ju lutem, kusht mund të më japi disa informacione të sakta

Ne muajin Gusht martohem me një shtetase të huaj; banoj në një shtet europian i cili nuk ka as ambasadë dhe as konsullatë shqiptare (gjithashtu dhe në Shqipëri nuk ka ambasadë apo konsullatë të shtetit ku banoj). Me sa jam informuar, më duhet të marr nga Shqipëria një çertifikatë lindjeje personale dhe një çertifikatë për lidhje martese. Të dyja këto më duhet ti përkthej dhe ti legalizoj në prefekturën e Tiranës. 
Dikush të më informoj nëse janë vetëm këto letra që më duhen, dhe ç'farë proçesi ndjek për ti përkthyer dhe legalizuar (diku lexova për pullë apostille) dhe ku duhet të shkoj.
Unë kam mundësi të jem në Shqipëri vetëm për 10 ditë (javën e fundit të Korrikut ). Dua të di nëse përkthimi dhe legalizimi i këtyre letrave nuk merr më shume se 10 ditë?
Gjithashtu dua të pyes nëse mbas kryerjes së martesës sime në shtetin europian, më duhet të kthehem një ditë dhe ta regjistroj këtë martesë dhe në Shqipëri?

Faleminderit...

----------


## loneeagle

ketu ne amerik te kerkojn vetem passport je i sigurt ku jeton qe te duhet certifikate lindje? ku jeton ti?ketu  se cajne koken shume pastaj me sa di une po do e regjistron martesen ne shqiperi nese jo ska problem. jam e sigurt po te pagush per 1 dite ia ploteson gjithe doc. qe te duhen.

----------


## Vapaus

Po, jam is sigurtë që më kërkojnë çertifikatë për lidhje martese, (ku të provoj që nuk jam i martuar në Shqipëri dhe që statusi im është beqar), vetë zyra e rregjistrimit të martesës më ka dërguar një përgjigje të tillë, por siç ata më citojnë i duan dhe përkthimin dhe origjinalin të legalizuar me stamp apostille në Shqipëri. Gjë për të cilën s'jam kam idenë fare se ku përkthehen dhe su ku vihet kjo stamp. Në disa faqe interneti lexoj në prefekturën e Tiranës dhe në disa të tjera në Ministrinë e Jashtme. Prandaj, do të doja dikush që ka bërë një martese jashtë shtetit me shtetas të huaj të më japi një informacion të saktë. S'jam marr ndonjëherë me dokumenta të tilla ...  :buzeqeshje: 
E di që në Shqipëri mund të zgjidhësh shumë gjëra me lekë, por mua më intereson të bëj veprime të ligjshme dhe të sakta...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## IL__SANTO

Dok me perkthim edhe gati per legalizim ti pergatit cdo noter.Per ti legalizuar mjafton te shkosh ne ministrine e jashtme.Te pakten ketu ne Itali keto jane hapat qe ndiqen per martes me nje shtetase italiane.

----------


## Vapaus

@ IL SANTO
A të vonojnë shumë në Ministrinë e Jashtme për legalizimin e çertifikatave, apo është një punë që mbaron brenda ditës?

----------


## loneeagle

> Po, jam is sigurtë që më kërkojnë çertifikatë për lidhje martese, (ku të provoj që nuk jam i martuar në Shqipëri dhe që statusi im është beqar), vetë zyra e rregjistrimit të martesës më ka dërguar një përgjigje të tillë, por siç ata më citojnë i duan dhe përkthimin dhe origjinalin të legalizuar me stamp apostille në Shqipëri. Gjë për të cilën s'jam kam idenë fare se ku përkthehen dhe su ku vihet kjo stamp. Në disa faqe interneti lexoj në prefekturën e Tiranës dhe në disa të tjera në Ministrinë e Jashtme. Prandaj, do të doja dikush që ka bërë një martese jashtë shtetit me shtetas të huaj të më japi një informacion të saktë. S'jam marr ndonjëherë me dokumenta të tilla ... 
> E di që në Shqipëri mund të zgjidhësh shumë gjëra me lekë, por mua më intereson të bëj veprime të ligjshme dhe të sakta...


ateher eshte ndryshe ketu as te pyet kush thjesht passport ploteson nje formular pret 1 jave merr certifikate martese edhe kryen martesen. tani sigurisht me lek ben gjithcka edhe jam e sigurt qe eshte legal dergo nje nga familja te interesohet ose shko ne faqen zyrtare te ministrise aty me siguri gjen me shume info. per perkthim noterizim nuk zgjat as 1 ore edhe i ben kudo.

----------


## ooooo

se ca dokumetash te duhen qe te kryesh martesen ne shtetin ku je, e di vetem administrata e atij shteti (ka shume gjasa zyra perkatese e bashkise ne te cilen do kryeni lidhjen martesore), keshtu qe gjeja me e mire eshte te ripyesesh. Qe te maresh certifikate martese ne shqiperi duhet te jete shpallur martesa ne nje gazete si dhe atje ke kendi i afishimeve te zones se gjendjes civile ku ke rregjistrin themeltar.
 Gjithesesi perkthimi ne varesi te gjuhes nuk merr mne shume se 24 ore, kurse legalizimi ne ministrine e jashtme ne rruge legale 2-3 dite pune, po te pyesesh aty me posten qendrore per korrierin me 10 euro kryn pune shpejt e shpejt

Qofte ora e mbare e marteses-urime

----------


## the admiral

prit prit. mos bej gabim te shkosh nqs ke vetem 10 dite ne dispozicion
ne fillim angazho te afermit e tu qe te merren me kete pune. duhet te behet shpallja per lidhje martese ne bashkine apo komunen ku tende ne shqiperi. 
kjo zgjat afro 2 jave. 
thuaji te bejne kete si fillim. le te shkojne ne bashki dhe te te tregojne ty se cfare dokumentash duhet t'i nisesh.

----------


## Vapaus

> se ca dokumetash te duhen qe te kryesh martesen ne shtetin ku je, e di vetem administrata e atij shteti (ka shume gjasa zyra perkatese e bashkise ne te cilen do kryeni lidhjen martesore), keshtu qe gjeja me e mire eshte te ripyesesh.


Nga komunikimi që kam bërë me zyrën që kryen regjistrimin e martesave, më thonë që kërkojnë vetëm një çertifikatë të statusit martesor (dmth për lidhje martese) të përkthyer dhe me stamp apostille. Por për të qenë më i saktë thashë të marr dhe një çertifikatë personale.




> Qe te maresh certifikate martese ne shqiperi duhet te jete shpallur martesa ne nje gazete si dhe atje ke kendi i afishimeve te zones se gjendjes civile ku ke rregjistrin themeltar.


....??? Çfarë?! Shpallje martese në gazetë?!  :ngerdheshje:  Por unë martohem jashtë Shqipërisë dhe me një shtetas të huaj, nuk kam dëshirë ta reklamoj në Shqipëri  :ngerdheshje: 

PS: Faleminderit per urimin

----------


## Vapaus

> prit prit. mos bej gabim te shkosh nqs ke vetem 10 dite ne dispozicion
> ne fillim angazho te afermit e tu qe te merren me kete pune. duhet te behet shpallja per lidhje martese ne bashkine apo komunen ku tende ne shqiperi. 
> kjo zgjat afro 2 jave. 
> .


....Vërtetë po më duken pak të çuditshme të tëra këto...shpallje në gazetë, shpallje në bashki  :ngerdheshje: 
Nqs është e vërtetë, atëherë do më jetë pak e vështirë, mbasi nuk kam as edhe një të afërm që jeton në Tiranë  :me dylbi:   (Fis shumë i vogël dhe të gjithë të larguar!)

----------


## loneeagle

> prit prit. mos bej gabim te shkosh nqs ke vetem 10 dite ne dispozicion
> ne fillim angazho te afermit e tu qe te merren me kete pune. duhet te behet shpallja per lidhje martese ne bashkine apo komunen ku tende ne shqiperi. 
> kjo zgjat afro 2 jave. 
> thuaji te bejne kete si fillim. le te shkojne ne bashki dhe te te tregojne ty se cfare dokumentash duhet t'i nisesh.




shpallje per lidhje martese damn kur ka dale kjo????

----------


## ooooo

epo ligji shqiptar keshtu e do pa mire, por me sa di une dhe shume vende ne bote e praktikojne kete shpalljen publike, tashi gazeta mbase o jashte mode per ty hahah

dergo noi te aferm dhe -Bac u kry

----------


## Bamba

Qe te quhesh i martuar ne shqiperi atehere duhet te bosh letrat edhe atje. Komuniku me nje avokat ne telefon, ose me mire te interesohet ndonje miku apo familjat i yti qe kur te shkosh, te mbarosh pune.

----------


## kleadoni

Me sa di une martesa ne shtetin e huaj behet thjesht me nje dokument shqiptar. Meqe ty ne kete rast te kane kerkuar certifikate atehere shko merre, perktheje e noterizoje ne ndonje noter e pastaj per legalizim nuk e di sa dite mund te duhen.

Pastaj po te duash t'a shenosh edhe ne shqiperi, kur te shkosh pas marteses, merr nje certifikate ne shtetin ku jeton edhe dergoje ne bashki e shenohet dhe atje.

----------


## Vapaus

Dhe unë e di që në disa vende të botës bëhet shpallja e martesës në gazetë, por mendoja se këtë e publikonte kush do, dhe jo i detyruar. 
Por prapë, kam mendimin se një shpallje e tillë bëhet për çiftin që martohet në Shqipëri dhe jo për një çift që martohet dhe regjistrohet jashtë vendit.  :buzeqeshje: 

PS: Ju faleminderit për përgjigjet tuaja

----------


## Bamba

Se harrova, te trashegohesh shoku e msoja gjuhen tone edhe femijeve!

----------


## ooooo

> Dhe unë e di që në disa vende të botës bëhet shpallja e martesës në gazetë, por mendoja se këtë e publikonte kush do, dhe jo i detyruar. 
> Por prapë, kam mendimin se një shpallje e tillë bëhet për çiftin që martohet në Shqipëri dhe jo për një çift që martohet dhe regjistrohet jashtë vendit. 
> 
> PS: Ju faleminderit për përgjigjet tuaja


kjo shpallje behet qe te sigurosh lejen e marteses dmth qe shteti te jete medemeki sigurt se nuk ben bigami e terci verci (ky o koncepti pambarsisht qe eshte koti), kjo nuk ka lidhje se ku e me ke martohesh. Rasti me i afret qe njof personalisht eshte ne tetorin e kaluar, shtetase shqipe (qe kish mbi 10 vjen e ikur) me shtetas te huaj ne vendin e huaj. Keshtu qe gjej ndonje te afrem e coje deri ke gjendja civile se ben vaki e te kerkojne lejen e martese se personit te huaj para se ta shpallin. Di qe mikja ime i kish me vete ca dokumeta personale te bashkeshortit e ca leje martese e qendrimi, nuk di ca i kerkun saktesisht.

Nuk o kollaj me u martu ne ket dit te sotme (se mos te kish genjy menja per te kunderten hahah)

----------


## Bamba

Ti o'je ke nai mendje? hahahahahaha

p.s mos gjuj!  :perqeshje:

----------


## ooooo

> Ti o'je ke nai mendje? hahahahahaha
> 
> p.s mos gjuj!


o-ja ka shume menje, varet ca don ti me mesu hahah

p.s. mos hap panik :P

p.s.2. ate barsaleten e mamadhise me keca e di nqse jo prit sa ta hudh 

p.s.3. ma boni hallall chit-chatin o te zot e shtepise , po huqi del me shpirtin :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sofi _

Te trashegohesh e ne koke te beqarve!  :ngerdheshje: 

Shume te komplikuara i bekan europianet keto pune lol. Sic te kane thene dhe me lart, cdo noter mund te beje perkthimin, t'ia bashkangjise origjinalit dhe keto punet e pullave/vulave/stampave i dine vete ata. Nuk kuptoj perse duhet legalizuar ke Ministria? 

Urime !  :buzeqeshje:

----------

